# Gastric Bypass



## debodun (Oct 9, 2016)

A friend of mine had gastric bypass surgery a few years ago and had a lot of problems afterwards. She got an abdominal infection and had to be re-hospitalized. Drains and the works. She's been in moderate to mild discomfort ever since. Also, she now has to eat foods and beverages in a certain order and she belches and has nausea quite frequently. I asked her if she had to do it over, would she have the surgery. She replied with a resounding "YES!" Even though she lost about 100 pounds in the months following, but I think she's gradually putting it back on. 

Surgery, to me, seems on the drastic side as a method to lose weight. The more obese a person is, the riskier it is. Why not just cut down what you eat, eat better quality foods and get a little exercise if you're that bothered by being overweight?


----------



## Ina (Oct 9, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder if these people do not understand that this kind of surgery changes the digestive system's ability to digest food, and unless that surgery can be reversed, you can never really return to your previous ability.  I've never had that kind of surgery, but I have had four abdominal surgeries.  The last one they had to remove 1/3 of my colon and intestines, and I can guarantee you that even after 8 years, I still can't eat the way I previously did.  Let alone the pain that comes with such surgeries.  But who know, maybe they can do it microscopically now days. 

:eeew::eeew:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 9, 2016)

My best friends daughter,only 50 recently died after having this type of surgery two years ago. She was not able to absorb the nutrients she needed because of the surgery. Other complications set in, infection internally where the surgery was preformed and a host of other ailments. I guess for some people it can be life saving but I certainly would think twice about something like that. I hope your friend does well.


----------



## Carla (Oct 9, 2016)

I know of one person that had it done--I don't know why a doctor would even have performed it as she wasn't terribly obese. She is an impulsive person, and I guess she felt it was an easy way to get rid of the weight. We're hearing more about complications today, and I think they're scary. Any surgery is risky, but this can be life-altering so I think every other method of weight loss should be exhausted first. There has to be a major life-style change anyway or they do put the weight back on. I can understand if the weight is life-threatening, short term. Each person needs to decide along with their doctors, if this is a good option for them. I am sure for some people it has been helpful but it is drastic and the absorption issues may be with them for life.  Sorry your friend is having difficulty hope it is a problem that will eventually be resolved.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 9, 2016)

No, This is not a surgery to take lightly.. and there can be bad complications. However, for the morbidly obese weighing 500, 600, 700 pounds, people who were likely to die from their weight, it can and has been a lifesaver.


----------



## 911 (Oct 12, 2016)

Did you ever watch this show?


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 12, 2016)

When I was very much overweight(hate the term "morbidly obese"), I considered gastric bypass surgery.    But, I'm thinking- the reason for the surgery is to force a person to eat _smaller_ portions.

So, I decided to not seek the surgery, but to just focus on eating smaller portions, and reduce salt+sugar+fat intake.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm not fat shaming and my heart goes out to people who because of medical or physical disabilities are obese. But for someone topping 300 pounds? I mean you see the TV shows where they get so big they can't get out of bed and somebody has to bring them food. Isn't that perhaps enabling them to stay ginourmous? 

With medical intervention and a psychiatrist people wouldn't have to consider the surgery. When my weight and blood pressure went up together I did a self-intervention. Working out, long distance walking and being more careful about sweets and empty calories. I lost twenty pounds and feel much better.


----------



## Carla (Oct 12, 2016)

911 said:


> Did you ever watch this show?



These are the people that need the surgery, their obesity is life-threatening. I can't imagine being that large and I do have compassion for them. There are probably other factors involved--even the inability to feel satisfied or full. They must have to consume a lot of food/calories each day to maintain that weight, which probably, most people wouldn't even be able to do. That gal in the video is young, I sure hope she can get past the challenge of dealing with the weight loss and surgeries that will follow and have a normal life.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 12, 2016)

I have compassion too. But look at Chris Christie. Besides his annoying personality. Oh and that he spent more on concession food in a season than most people would feed a family of four with. Apparently he had the surgery and blew it out over-eating. There is a fat pig...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2016)

They should have sewn shut his mouth instead of his stomach.


----------

